# MAMMOTH -- "10 Days in the 10th Month"



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Well ... I arrived last night (Fri) in Mammoth for the 1st of many more vacations to come. This trip is 10 days, hence the title "10 Days in the 10th month". Beautiful drive down 395 with the full moon last night. Beautiful "cool" day today in the Sierra's. A few snow "balls" falling out of the sky up at Saddlebag Lake this afternoon. Olmstead Point in YOSEMITE was absolutely perfect, shining sun and no clouds. All the clouds were sitting over Tioga P***. Picked up my T-Shirt in support for the Mono County Search and Rescue at WND. It looked like they were having great support in their effort! Shaping up to be a great week (10 days) here in Paradise, great hiking weather along with perfect mtn. biking trails setup on the big HILL. A decent amount of snow sitting on June Mountain at about 11:00 this morning (SAT). Much more snow than what is on Mammoth. Check back daily as I'll be posting my exciting adventures for the next many days. ENJOY the PIX !!!!!

ALL MAMMOTH PICTURES





































StealthyTranquility (ME)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

*Day 2*

Day 2 of 10......
Got up to a beautiful very slight partly cloudy morning here in the town of Mammoth Lakes...
Off and running around the Lakes....arriving at Coldwater Campground....
Day's plan to hike up to Duck Lake.
After a short stop at Skeleton Lake, onward to Duck Lake up and over Duck P***. Duck Lake in all it's glory as the clouds disappeared and turned into a beautiful fall afternoon. Slightly chilly temperatures and very windy at the outlet of Duck Lake. Duck Lake had incredibly blue water and along the shoreline it almost looked like Hawaii clear water. Barney Lake with all the fall colors surrounding the lake was beautiful. Some pictures of Mammoth Mountain in all it's glory, but again when your overlooking the gigantic Mammoth, seems so small in comparison to it's ultimate surrounds....

New Pictures from today posted......
"10 Days in the 10th Month" Day 2...

Mammoth Mountain from high atop Duck P***









Some Fall Leaves along Duck P*** Trail









High atop Duck P***...Barney Lake









Skeleton Lake










StealthyTranquility


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

*Day 3-- Updated*

Another beautiful day in Mammoth. As the normal weather motto for Mammoth, if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes, well this morning beautiful sunny day, which slowly turned into SNOW tonight, not a bad thing keep in mind. Went for a shorter hike this morning up to McLeod Lake. Only 1 mile roundtrip compared to yesterday's maybe about 12 mile hike. Got back, then headed down to Convict Lake for some breath-taking scenery sitting out on the rocks near the marina. I then headed up to June Lake Loop to view some of the fall colors, where I came across the normal family of ducks, 6 in fact, just hanging out on the shoreline of Silver Lake. Grant Lake had some spectacular views. Back to Mammoth in the afternoon, where the storm systems were slowly making the path up and over the Sierra crest. The Minarets by late afternoon were history as they completely clouded in. Tonight, SNOW !!!!!

ALL PICTURES including all the latest from today....
MAMMOTH -- "10 Days in the 10th Month"

McLeod Lake -- AM Hike Photo









DUCK out at Silver Lake on the June Lake Loop









Convict Lake -- Late Morning









Gold Rush - Chair 10 this afternoon as the storm clouds moved in on the mountain.









ENJOY !!!!!
Last second entry ... The SNOW shots from tonight ... 
SNOW PHOTOS FROM TONIGHT IN MAMMOTH

-ME-


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks beautiful out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

*Updated --- WITH SNOW !!!*

Well it’s been another great two days up here in the Mammoth Area. As most know by now unless you have been in an igloo, MAMMOTH received roughly 4 inches of snow yesterday. The clouds have slowly cleared away this morning with some clouds returning this afternoon. The snow in town is still around in the shady spots. Hiking around Horseshoe Lake late yesterday afternoon, there was about 3 to 4 inches of snow on the ground. By that time, it was all snowflakes falling out of the sky instead of the hail/sleet/rain/snow mix seen in town. Here are a few of the updated pictures from the last two days. ENJOY.

ALL PICTURES including all the latest from today…..
"10 Days in the 10th Month"

Horseshoe Lake – Late 10/1006 afternoon – Snow coming down….









Wolly…standing proud with the Flags…10/11/06









Snow Covered Mammoth Mountain – 10/11/06









The TOP of Mammoth Mountain – 10/11/06









StealthyTranquility


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

*Updated --- Hiking Mammoth Mountain*

Today .. Thursday, Oct. 12, 2006
Fantastic beautiful cool and crisp day in the Mammoth Lakes area. Still plenty of snow lingering around in the cool shady spots. Headed up to Horseshoe Lake this morning to take some pictures of the new monitoring station. Put on the "hiking shoes" and off to hike to the top of Mammoth Mountain. Left the Horseshoe Lake parking lot and headed up. Stopped at Hole-In-The-Wall for some good memories and more to come this upcoming season. The mountain was alive and well today as throughout the hike, melting snow combined with the loose rocks, and every once in awhile a rock or two would come rolling by. Nothing too big, but it's a great reminder that the mountain has it's own mind. Along with the mountain, the trees were swaying in the breezy conditions. There was one tree that sure sounded old or was in the Halloween spirit. As it stood tall in the windy weather, it would creeking and cracking just like a old door creaking in a scary movie. WOW, so beautiful and quiet. Hiked up past Hole-In-The-Wall to the Dragon's Back sign then onto the Seven Lakes Point sign. Then onto Top Station on Mammoth Mountain. It was quite windy (for no weather system) early this afternoon at the top. The snow was blowing around and a few patchs off over by Dave's had at least 8 or 9 inches of built up snow. After walking over the access trail to Dave's heading towards Top Station, when I was heading back down, my footprints along some spots at the top were gone within a half-hour because of the blowing snow. Amazing. Well I'm sort of tired after the 2000 foot climb up the backside of the mountain from Horseshoe. Pictures of course have been updated on my webpage...ENJOY !!!!

10 Days in the 10th Month -- Hiking Mammoth Mountain

Hole In The Wall









Twin Lakes from high atop Hole-In-The-Wall









TOP SIGN just outside Top Station (10/12/06)









Mammoth Lakes Basin









StealthyTranquility


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice, still great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

*Updated --- Mammoth SUNSET*

Well another relaxing day in the Eastern Sierra. Wandered off down to Convict Lake for a hike around the lake and a short ways up Convict P***. The day started off bright and sunny but by late morning, clouds had crept into the mountains. By afternoon, those clouds floated away leaving only a few “thunderheads” off in the distance and the White Mountains peaks had some clouds. But with the clouds left over at sunset, the town of Mammoth Lakes was in for a spectacular most awesome sunset. The oranges were of so many shades, it’s really almost impossible to describe. Many pictures of the sunset are posted. It would only be fitting if the entire town had taken a time-out from whatever they were busy doing to have enjoyed tonight’s sunset. …ENJOY !!!!

 Updated with today's pictures Including The SUNSET tonight 

Mt. Morrison - Convict Lake - Fall Colors









Mammoth's SUNSET (10/13/06)









Mammoth's SUNSET (10/13/06)









Afternoon Clouds building over the crest....Crystal Crag









StealthyTranquility


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

*Updated --- Sat & Sun*

Well it’s been a warmed couple of days this weekend. Yesterday went up to Virginia Lakes and hiked around a bunch. Still quite a bit of snow especially in the shady areas as expected. Lundy Lake still had fantastic fall colors, glowing yellow’s and orange’s. Went and stopped by Mono Lake for a short walk also. Today went down to Rainbow Falls and Lower Falls. Both falls are much calmer than back in July since the snow melt-off has wrapped-up long ago. Attached are the some of the photos. The rest are in their normal spot on my webpage. ENJOY!!!

 ALL Pictures from this Trip !!!!!

*Virginia Lakes*









*Rainbow Falls*









*Lower Falls*









*Mono Lake*









StealthyTranquility


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful shots man, big time :thumbsup:


----------

